# Welche Kabel braucht man alles?



## irfan95 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Traum PC schon bestellt, es geht also schon mal nicht darum 

Undzwar erwarte ich alle Teile in ca. 2-4 Tagen, aber ich habe keine Kabel mitbestellt, sondern nur die Komponenten für meinen neuen PC.
Ich erhoffe mir aus diesem Thread, dass ich am Ende weiß welche Kabel beispielsweise ein CPU-Kühler braucht, und dass ich bei meinem nächsten PC keine Hilfe
brauche, sondern alles alleine schaffe. Das ist mein erster PC den ich selbst zusammen bauen werde, und deswegen hoffe ich auf Verständnis, wenn ich manchmal blöde Fragen stelle.
Ich denke viele andere haben das gleiche Problem, denn man muss viel beachten z.B. passt es von der länge ins Gehäuse und hat das Mainboard die passenden Anschlüsse dafür .... usw.

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka:ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil:be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
3x 200mm Lüfter:NZXT FS-200RB-RLED rot, 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 151.26m³/h, 20.16dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
1x 140mm Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DvD-Brenner:LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM:Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte:Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  WICHTIG!!! Der Name von der Festplatte ist falsch, der richtige Name lautet Samsung Spinpoint F3 hd103sj, ansonsten sind alles angaben richtig wie 7200rpm.
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse:Cooler Master HAF XM mit Sichtfenster (RC-922XM-KWN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich danke jedem der mir auch nur ansatzweise helfen kann.

mfG Irfan

P.S. Mir ist erst nach dem erstellen aufgefallen das Kabel mir K anstatt L geschrieben wurde, dass tut mir sehr leid, ich hoffe es stört niemanden zu sehr.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2012)

Du hast die Sachen schon alle bestellt die du hier verlinkt hast?
Wenn ja kannst du den RAM gleich wieder umtauschen. Der braucht 1,65 Volt. Das ist zuviel für Ivy Bridge.


----------



## BUNDaner (18. Juli 2012)

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Normalerweise liegen alle Kabel den einzelnen Komponenten bei. Manchmal hat man Sachen sogar doppelt, weil sie bei mehreren Komponenten beiliegen. Ich hab hier ne ganze Kiste voll 3-pin Y-Adapter für Lüfter, SATA-Kabel, DVI-Adapter, Molex-Adapter, "uralte" Flachbandkabel etc. stehen. Hat sich alles so in den letzten 10 Jahren angesammelt.

Die Komponentenwahl beim RAM ist schon etwas suboptimal.


----------



## irfan95 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich bin gerade neugierig geworden, denn oft wird dieser RAM für Ivy empfohlen ..
Warum genau kann ich diesen jetzt nicht benutzen?? und welcher wäre ideal ( ein Beispiel)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juli 2012)

Der hat zu viel Spannung
Ideal wäre der hier Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der hat zu viel Spannung
> Ideal wäre der hier Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
der8auer hat aber im OC Forum von Ivy Bridge geschrieben das  1,65V auch kein Problem sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juli 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> der8auer hat aber im OC Forum von Ivy Bridge geschrieben das  1,65V auch kein Problem sind


 
au dauer ist das aber zu viel sagt auf jeden Fall Intel selber


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> der8auer hat aber im OC Forum von Ivy Bridge geschrieben das  1,65V auch kein Problem sind



Und der weiß es besser als Intel? :

"*What are the Intel® Core™ i5 processor series DDR3 memory voltage limitations?* Intel recommends using memory that adheres to the Jedec memory  specification for DDR3 memory that is 1.5 volts, plus or minus 5%.  Anything over this voltage can either damage the processor or  significantly reduce the processor lifespan."


Intel® Core™ i5 Desktop Processor — Intel® Core™ i5 desktop processor frequently asked questions


----------



## irfan95 (18. Juli 2012)

Ja alles klar, dann werde ich mich nach neuen Rams umschauen, dass ist aber nicht das Thema und dafür brauche ich keine Hilfe.

Also wenn wir wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückkommen könnten wäre das schön.


----------



## Stevy (18. Juli 2012)

Empfehlen kann ich dir den hier:
*Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*Edit: sorry kam etwas spät hatte das Thema schon 20 min oder so offen, habs aber vergessen abzuschicken.

Ach und wieder was vergessen 

Deine Graka die: ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
dauert gute 2 Wochen bis du sie bekommst wnen nicht noch länger das es schon Zeit Wochen engpässe gibt das sie fast jeder haben will.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist doch schon beantwortet. Du brauchst sonst keine weiteren Kabel oder Zubehör, ist alles beim Board, Netzteil, Gehäuse etc. dabei


----------



## docday (18. Juli 2012)

Jup, meinerseits kann ich nur bestätigen das selbst bei OC die Spannung des RAM's unter Ivy Bridge nicht mehr als 1,575 Volt betragen sollte.
Wiederum gibt es auch ausnahmen denn selbst auf einem Z77 wurden schon 1,65 Volt ( Mushkin ) betrieben.!
Anderseits kann man auch ein Low-Voltage-DDR3-RAM versuchen.!


----------



## irfan95 (18. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, aber bei meinem DVD-Brenner ist kein Sata Kabel mitbei, und ich weiß nicht was für eins ich brauche ...


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

SATA kabel sind (mind. 2) beim Board dabei. Das reicht also für HDD und Brenner. Da Du das PC Upgrade Kit der Samsung SSD830 gekauft hast, ist da auch noch ein SATA Kabel dabei. Reicht also auf alle Fälle aus.

Stromkabel sind beim Netzteil dabei, Einbauzubehör beim Gehäuse usw.


----------



## irfan95 (18. Juli 2012)

Alles klar .

Danke vielmals an alle 

Thread ist von meiner Seite aus fertig.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

irfan95 schrieb:


> Thread ist von meiner Seite aus fertig.



Da ist noch diese Sache mit dem RAM... 


(Kleiner Scherz ) Viel Spaß beim Basteln und Zocken


----------

